# Pic2icon cachotier !?



## lepseudoquetutentapes (24 Décembre 2005)

Hello,

J'ai voulu me servir de Pic2icon pour convertir des .png en icônes pour Mac.
Tout avait l'air de marcher, mais l'icône que je suis censé obtenir... où est-elle ?

J'ai fouillé tous mes dossiers, et rien. 

Merci :rose:


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Pic2icon est fait pour créer l'icône d'une image que l'on glisse dessus, et il colle cette icône directement à l'image, il ne la place pas dans un dossier. Ton icône est donc sur ton image, tu peux la copier en faisant un pomme-I et ensuite en cliquant sur a petite image en haut à gauche jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'entoure de bleue et puis pomme-c.

Par contre, certaines fois Pic2icon n'arrive pas à bien lire l'image et crée une icône transparente. Le fichier semble avoir disparu et seul son nom apparaît. J'ignore d'où peut provenir ce bug. Mais on peut toujours par le pomme-I retirer cette "fausse" icône en cliquant (deux fois) sur la zone qui normalement devrait contenir la petite image, puis en faisant pomme-X.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (24 Décembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup.
Et joyeux noël au passage ! :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Décembre 2005)

NOYEUX JOËL !!! à toi aussi :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (25 Décembre 2005)

edit:
trompé de sujet.:rose:


----------



## gebryl (25 Décembre 2005)

bonjour!!! 
SOS
SOS
SOS
salut tu es la seul personne connecté sur le forum jss nouveau  c mon dernier espoire hier jai demarrer mon power book (G4/480mhz/256 ram/20 G° disque dur/relier a un reseau locale ) javais essayé de partagé ma connection adsl avec le pc et surtt pour utilisé de l'espace disque sur ce dernier (480 G°) mais jai eu un probleme c'est que le mac a demarrer directement en mode terminal (juste avant de terminer le demarage il lance le terminal en m'invitant a ouvrir ma session  
- Darwin/BSD (user.local) (console)
- login:
jai deja ouvert ma session mé jne sais po comment reprendre le finder jconé po les commande mém quand j'utilise les commande debutant help (consulté ma boite lol mail ...n 1 n2 !!!!!! 
jve seulement revoir mon finder 
merci bp de votre aide
jai des document a prendre de mon mac c tres urgent jvé perdr mon boulo si il demare po lol demain matin jdoi posé mon project a une societe ca fé X tps k jattendé ce moment et voila k le mac dit son mots !! sos sos sos sos


----------



## gebryl (25 Décembre 2005)

dslé joyeux noel a tt le monde excusé moi jss vraiment debousolé 8-(


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup.
> Et joyeux noël au passage ! :love:



du Pic2icon-bière, ça se fait ?


----------

